# [  edit  ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go



## Loju57 (28 Februar 2009)

Ich bin entsetzt. Nachdem wir bereits in einem streitigen Mahnverfahren mit der Verizon und der NEXNet-GmbH festgestellt haben, daß ABZOCKE an der Tagesordnung ist (aus 0,34 ct/min. wurden 9,9 ct/min., d.h. ein Betrag von rd. 20 Euro ergab rd.400 Euro für die Nutzung(3Wochen) von ca. max. 3 Std./Tag!!!!) haben wir *heute *die nächste *Schweinerei* feststellen müssen. Bei SURF2Go werden unter den gleichen (alt wie neu) Einwahlnummern die Nutzungszeiten wurden getauscht - so daß man ganz gezielt von der einmaligen Einwahlgebühr von 5,99 ct/min. für 3 Stunden = 0,00 ct/min. in einen Minutentakt von 9,99 ct/min.  hineinkatapultiert wird. Also* !!!!Achtung bei Angeboten von supergünstigen Tarifen mit Festnetzeinwahl, wie z.B. MODEM!!!!! *
Was meint Ihr??? - Wie kann ich mich als Verbraucher dagegen wehren. Muß ich die erhöhten Tarife überhaupt bezahlen???


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: [ edit ]  der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*



Loju57 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr??? - Wie kann ich mich als Verbraucher dagegen wehren. Muß ich die erhöhten Tarife überhaupt bezahlen???



Die Antwort wirst Du erst in einigen Jahren wissen, und auch nur dann, wenn Du nicht zahlst. Ich beobachte die Dialer- und Abzockerszene seit nun über 8 Jahren. Wenn sich die Opfer geschickt gewehrt haben, dann sind die Abzocker meistens leer ausgegangen. Hier im Forum gibt es viele gleich gelagerte Fälle, an denen Du Dich orientieren kannst.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: [ edit ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*

Ich habe meinen Kampf aufgegeben, weil ich nicht so viel Geld hatte, um einen Anwalt zu finanzieren... Die Verbraucherzentrale, wo ich persönlich vorgesprochen habe, hat auch nicht viel genutzt... Nach ihrer Empfehlung habe ich nur Mahnkosten zu den unverschämten Rechnungen verdien. Und die Mahngebühren sind auch unverschämt... Gleich bei der ersten Mahnung über 10 Euro..., obwohl ein Widerspruch eingelegt wurde... Dafür bin ich jetzt bei einem bekannten deutschen Anbieter für 9,99 - flatrate (DSL 1000) - viel besser und ohne Ärger...


----------



## Loju57 (5 März 2009)

*AW: [ edit ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*

Ist schon traurig, wie man als Verbraucher ausgenutzt wird. Hast Du richtig gemacht mit Deiner Flaterate. Mir nutzt das leider noch garnichts, da in meinem kleinen Seelendörfchen kein DSL zur Verfügung steht.... Aber ich hoffe auf bessere Zeiten. LG Loju57


----------



## Loju57 (5 März 2009)

*AW: [ edit ]  der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Antwort wirst Du erst in einigen Jahren wissen, und auch nur dann, wenn Du nicht zahlst. Ich beobachte die Dialer- und Abzockerszene seit nun über 8 Jahren. Wenn sich die Opfer geschickt gewehrt haben, dann sind die Abzocker meistens leer ausgegangen. Hier im Forum gibt es viele gleich gelagerte Fälle, an denen Du Dich orientieren kannst.
> 
> Nebelwolf


Herzlichen Dank für Deine Mutmache Wünsche Dir einen guten Tag... LG Loju57


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: [  edit  ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*

Erst nach dem ganzen Ärger habe ich bei verizon in den AGB (Punkt 3 - Preise etc.) den Satz gelesen "Der anzuwendende Tarif richtet sich ausschließlich nach der vom Kunden genutzten Einwahlrufnummer" - ob sowas rechtens ist...  
Aber halt die Ohren steif - hoffentlich verschluckt die Weltkrise auch die, die uns abgezockt haben... Wenn auch nicht es gibt auch jemand, der für die Gerechtigkeit steht "Es ist etwas Furchtbares, in die Hände des lebendigen Gottes zu fallen" - Hebräer 10:31


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: [  edit  ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*

Ich kann euch nur raten, lasst euch nicht auf einen Handel ein, sondern wehrt euch gegen solche [........], die Verizon mit euch gutgläubigen Menschen versucht. In der Hoffnung für diejenigen die von Verizon [..........] worden sind und eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung (möglichst ohne Selbstbeteiligung) haben, sollten alles daran setzen, dass diese [.........] das Handwerk gelegt bekommen.

Ich selbst habe mir die die Internetseite, in der die Angebote von SBQ4YOU abgespeichert und zum Ausdrucken an meinen Anwalt gegeben.

Dort steht etwas von einer sogenannten Preisgarantie und ich weiß ganz genau, dass es nur Centbeträge sein können, die ich versurft habe und nicht etliche Euro.

Mein Anwalt schmunzelt nur über die Lächerlichkeiten die Verizon da abzieht und ich habe zum Kampf geblasen.

Das wird jetzt ausgefochten bis zum Schluss und rate nur jedem das selbe zu tun.

Und nun zur Vorgehensweise:

Da die Gebühren über den Hauptanbieter abgerechnet werden, sollte man sich mit dem Hauptanbieter in Verbindung setzen und alle Beträge zahlen, außer die Beträge, die dem Hauptanbieter zustehen.

Somit werden die Beträge nicht vom Hauptanbieter an Verizon abgeführt und man kann nach der ersten Mahnung den Kampf gegen Verizon mit Hilfe eines Anwaltes beginnen.

Und denkt nicht Ihr wärt die Einzigen.

Ich werde Kämpfen oder Kämpfen lassen und sehe der Sache beruhigt entgegen.


----------



## barabas01 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: [  edit  ] der Internetanbieter Verizon, Surf2Go*

Hallo,

ich bin auch einer der VERIZON- Geschädigten".
Magst Du sagen, wie Du vorgegangen bist, bzw. ob Du etwas gegen VERIZON erreicht hast?
Was meinst Du mit dem Hauptanbieter
Gruss

G.F. [ edit] 
E- Mail: *****@*****


----------

